# Leopard gecko runny and stinky stools :/



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

My leopard gecko has now two days in a row done what looks like a normal poop, but when picked up it is runny and smells bad, he has never had a poo like this before even though I have only had him for a week, since he has changed where he is poo'ing it is closer to the heat mat, could this affect the poo?

I also know it could be parasites but what are some other symptoms? Because other than this he is happy, healthy and eating normal! :]

His temps are 30-33 in the hot end and 23-27 in the cool side...

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Gotta love a poop thread 

This is going to sound strange but how old are the poops before you clean up? Quite recent poos are squidgy and do smell a bit before they dry out and become hard.

Symptoms of parasites can be abnormal poos, strange behaviour and decrease in appetite. Bare in mind that symptoms often only show when the parasite burden is quite large, so animals may have parasites without showing symptoms


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

vgorst said:


> Gotta love a poop thread


 
:lol2:

But yeah they come out like that the majority of the time,then dry


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals feacal test 2


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I asked the same questions so your fine.
As long as its not runny like a puddle it spreads out then its normal.
When fresh they have the moisture and consistency of cake mix and only soften up after a good while.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Ahhh you guys, are amazing  thank you! We catch them fresh! So it's normal? He's eating fine, behaving fine, I think I'll do a test anyway cause I love him =P But you set my mind at ease!


----------



## wolfgirl246 (Oct 11, 2014)

Was about to ask the same - I've got a young male who i seem to catch just after he has been. currently he's just on paper towel as substrate as he's a new addition so wanting to keep an eye on things. 

He's active, eating well but it seemed a bit runny and smelly. my adult girl never seems to be like this but that may be me catching it later and its had time to dry? which i think is definitely the case. 

il look out for any other signs over the next few weeks and once he's on the normal substrate see if theres a difference. if not il get him tested.


----------



## wolfgirl246 (Oct 11, 2014)

update on mine, 

poop was much better this morning - I'm guessing his was just due to a change in environment - he's my newest leo


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

If it is a one off then not too much to worry about but if it continues then yes it warrants further investigation.


----------

